# Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben



## RainerSchm (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

seit ca. 3 Wochen habe ich im Filtergraben des Fischteiches seltsame längliche Tierchen schwimmen. Sie wuchsen allmählich zu einer Größe von ca. 3 cm heran. Sie schwimmen wie kleine U-Boote langsam unter Wasser und holen alle Minute mal mit dem Hinterleib Luft an der Wasseroberfläche. Als ich eines fangen wollte, stellte ich fest, dass diese Tiere bei Gefahr auch sehr schnell entwischen können. 

Bin gespannt, ob ihr eine Idee habt, was das sein könnte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hi,

Foto ist ein bischen klein, scheint aber die Larve eines Wasserkäfers zu sein. Wahrscheinlich vom __ Gelbrandkäfer

MfG Frank


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Frank,

ja, leider ist das Bild jetzt sehr klein geworden. Ich musste es so weiter herunter komprimieren, dass der Server der Galerie es endlich akzepiert hat. Im Original ist es 3,1 MB groß im Format 2592x1944. Darauf ist deutlich mehr zu sehen. Ich versuche mal eine andere Komprimierung.

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hier ein größeres Bild vom Tierchen:



 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hi.

Versuchs doch mal als Attachment. Schau mal unter meiner Signatur...


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Annett,

hmm, laut Angaben ist kein Unterschied weder in der Dateigröße noch in der Auflösung der Bilder, egal ob ich als Attachment einfüge oder in die Galerie hochlade. Es bleibt bei 249 kB und 1.030x1.030 px. 

Aber umsonst hast Du mir den Tipp bestimmt nicht gegeben. Um eine Komprimierung auf die geforderte Datei-Eigenschaften komme ich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht herum. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Rainer,

mach doch lieber einen Ausschnitt des Bildes, der Tisch unter dem Wasserglas ist ja nicht so interessant


----------



## RainerSchm (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Christine,

geniale Idee! Das gute liegt oft so nah. 

Hier der Ausschnitt als Attachment:
 

Sonnige Grüße und schöne Pfingsten

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich glaube jetzt zu wissen, was aus diesen "U-Booten" später mal werden wird: __ Molche, vermutlich Bergkammolche. Denn gerade eben habe ich diese Tierchen im Filtergraben des Fischteiches entdeckt. Die Form, die Bewegung und auch die Anzahl kommt dem Nahe, was ich im Mai im Wasser schwimmen sah, nur eben jetzt zwei Monate weiterentwickelt:

    
Zur Zeit ist die Molchlarve ca. 2,5 cm lang. Am Kopf sind deutlich die Kiemen zu sehen. 

Was meint ihr? Könnte das die Weiterentwicklung sein? Sieht das Molchbaby nicht pussierlich aus?

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hi Rainer,



Und der Rainer dachte schon das es irgendwelche Aliens sind.......


----------



## RainerSchm (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Olaf,

jo, schade doch keine Aliens, sondern stickenlingpiefe __ Molche 

Rainer


----------



## Casybay (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hi Rainer,
sieht aber nicht wie Molchlarve aus und atmen mit Hinterleib  ist nicht bei Molchen, vielleicht doch eher Käferlarve, Gelbrand o.ä.,
LG
Carmen


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Rainer,

da hat Carmen recht, das erste Bild ist eindeutig eine Käferlarve, allerdings glaube ich, nicht ein Gelbrand sondern eher ein Furchenschwimmer.

Aber die Kleinen auf den Fotos in der Bildreihe sind eindeutig Molchbabys. Du musst Dich aber entscheiden, ob Kamm- oder Bergmolche. Bergkammmolche gibt es nicht. Die sind aber relativ leicht zu unterscheiden. Bei den Bergmolchen sind die Männchen blau, die Weibchen sehen aus wie ein dunkelgrüner Teppich. Kammmolche sind wesentlich größer als andere __ Molche, die Weibchen bis zu 18 cm. Zum Vergleich: Ein Bergmolchweibchen wird max. 12 cm lang.


----------



## Kolja (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Rainer,

schau doch mal hier. Ich hatte/habe die gleichen. Mittlerweile sind einige geschlüpft und ich finde die leeren Hüllen.

Mal sehen, ob ich andere erwachsene __ Käfer sehe.


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Andrea,

ja genau das ist das Tierchen, also die Larve eines Furchenschwimmers. Sieht dem __ Gelbrandkäfer sehr ähnlich.

Super danke Dir 

Rainer


----------



## Kolja (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Rainer,

jetzt schwimmen sie, die Furchenschwimmer. Gestern habe ich zwei entdeckt.
Bei dir auch?


----------



## RainerSchm (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Andrea,

hab heute noch keine __ Käfer schwimmen sehen. Allderings so manche Molchbabies. Vielleicht sind die Larven des Furchenschwimmers auch den Molchen zum Opfer gefallen?

Ich beobachte mal weiter. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer

P.S. 
Natürlich auch meinen Dank an Carmen und Christine für's miträtseln.


----------



## Casybay (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hallo Rainer,
, aber sehr gerne!
LG
Carmen


----------



## RainerSchm (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tiere wie U-Boote im Filtergraben*

Hier auch noch Bilder von den süßen Molchbabies:



 

 



Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------

